# Post your picture of your Golden(s) with a young child (or children).



## LogansMama (Mar 7, 2009)




----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Aww I can't wait to see all these pics 

The only one I have is this one of Sam checking out Jeff's little niece Ava, taken about a week after we got him


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

logansmom, as soon as i seen your avatar i was gonna suggest you post it here. you beat me to it lol.

missmarstar, that is a lovely photo. what an endearing dog pic.

i cant post here, gonna have to go and pinch a neighbours kid for a sitting lol.


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Not the greatest picture, but this is Luke with my nephew, Jackson, back in 2005. Jackson was learning to walk, so he would hold onto Luke's leash and back to steady himself. This was after he had just lost his balance, and Luke dropped to the ground after he heard Jackson plop down. It was a cute moment.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

This just might be my *ALL TIME FAVORITE *photo!
It is of my grandson, Henry IV, and Oriana last summer


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Well, everyone knows I have a million of these!
here is my youngest daughter with our first golden Shammy:










Grandkids with Gunner:









Grandson with Gunner









Grandson with his own golden Kinser









Other grandson with his golden Murphy


----------



## Gwen (Aug 9, 2007)

I just love this picture of Razz & my nephew, Mathew. I just wonder what they're talking about?????



Jade with Razzy @ 5 1/2 weeks old - she just HAD to go with Gamma & Pappa to see the puppies. She said that since Connie was having a hard time deciding which puppy would come home with us that we should bring all of them!



Jade with her big brudder, Ollie! This is one of my favourite pics of all times! Ollie absolutely LOVED Jade!



Yes, she is her Gramma's girl! Here she is helping me with bathing Nyg. This kid even does dog dirt duty or DDD at our place!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

These are precious beyond words. Letting a child grow up with these gentle creatures is such a great gift .... for all involved.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

More of Colin and Kinser

Do ya think this is a boy and a golden who love each other?


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)




----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Deb, I LOVE LOVE LOVE every photo of Colin and Kinser!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Thanks. Aren't they adorable together?


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

SO adorable!! They look like amazing friends


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

This is a great thread!! I absolutely smiled ear to ear as I looked at the posts so far. Thanks for sharing everyone!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

awwwwwwwwww to Colin and Kinser 

That last picture of them looks like the poor dog doesn't understand why his brother can get up there and he can't! too cute!


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome pics


----------



## Kiki_Michigan (Jul 14, 2008)

Love all these pictures.

I don't really know why they are in the tub...











My daughter was scared of dogs before Trooper










This one you have probably seen before but I love it. My youngest a year ago....


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

No kids around here but had to say I love these pictures--they are all so adorable!


----------



## Clhoie (Dec 16, 2008)

He just HAD to be on her lap when she was sleeping LOL










Lol Sorry lots of pics


----------



## EvilNessCroft (Feb 17, 2009)

Beautiful pictures everyone! There's something special when you see a child with a golden... It's just ..beautiful!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Here's Lucy with my niece, Emma. 









It's not a great picture, but it's cute.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Here are a few from us


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks like a lot of happy kids and dogs!
I don't have access to kids very often.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Ellen, I love the one especially where they are upside down! very cute!


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

I knew there were gorgeous dogs on this forum - but I now I see there are a bunch of darn cute kids too!

I'm horrible about taking pictures - but I have a few to offer 


My four boys-









Learning to share - these two are 6 months apart!









These two are inseperable...they even have the same smile!


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

I love all of the pictures so far!!! So precious to see how the goldens and the kids interact with each other :

This is my youngest daughter with Sasha:


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

EvilNessCroft said:


> There's something special when you see a child with a golden... It's just ..beautiful!


That is so true! Something about it is just so sweet and pure it almost brings tears to your eyes.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

These are all very sweet pictures!!

I have a couple I will throw in the mix...


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Can't believe I forgot this one!

Colin and Gunner on Gunner's birthday!


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Since my pups were raised in our home day care, I think they feel like they are kids! They just adore all children.

Penny










Rusty










Rusty









Rusty


----------



## gold'nchocolate (May 31, 2005)

jnmarr: those pool pics are so cute but I'm jealous of all of the greenery in the background in the December picture!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Here are two pics of our Bridge dog Jake with our #1 son. The first is a pic when our son was about 18mos. old - he was sick and just couldn't settle down for the night UNTIL he layed down with Jake - and then he was down for the count. :

The second pic was a special moment they shared in a Turtle Sandbox - we filled it with water for a pool that year. Jake thought it was just wonderful. 

#1 son will be 18 soon. UGH!


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Those pictures are just adorable.


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

I LOVE all of the pictures - makes me *sort of* want to have babies


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Sorry No little kids, but here is my baby with Maggie...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Ahhh well I have another from today. Its sure snowing thick here today. This is when it started light. Had to call them all in....they turned into little snowchildren and snowdogs...

Started lightening:uhoh: Never thought about getting struck with lightening while playing in the snow...


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

When the puppies were babies, playing with one of the kids who live next door to Yvette:


----------



## Bossoli (May 5, 2008)

I don't have kids but here's a picture of me as a child with the first Golden I fell in love with:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

HAHAHAHAHA.... those are precious Linda !!!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Her is a pic of Me, Sammy, and Cody the neighbor kid..


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

Can everyone else see Sam Fox's pictures??? They don't come up for me?:no:


----------



## SamFox (Apr 7, 2008)

Sienna's Mom said:


> Can everyone else see Sam Fox's pictures??? They don't come up for me?:no:


I put them in as attachments this time...just for you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Mason and Erin at Club Gold


----------

